# Lucas Mill?



## Mike Jones (Apr 26, 2013)

It's been a few years.....well, quite a few....... years ago, I ran a crew in the woods doing a "research" project associated with a State University. We worked with a bit of Forest Service "small forest wood products" grant money. We Utilized a Lucas Mill that was donated for our use by Bailey's and cut dimensional lumber from bug killed individual softwoods scattered throughout the forest.

I owned a "zigzag", (monocable) yarder and used that to yard-in the portable mill, and yard out the lumber. We set up over the felled logs on hillsides, in the brush, snow, mud, and whatever the terrain would give us to work with. this was a low production effort, but the lumber sales matched the grant funds, so the University got a worthwhile cut.

I can't help but think that if we had some decent hardwoods to work, we could have put together a nice profitable operation. It makes me wonder if any one here has any experience with the Lucas Mill, and, if not, why not.


----------

